# Eye Drops for Cats?



## siamesecat

If anyone has experience or knowledge on this topic thanks in advance. Micah got into one of our fireplaces and got soot on himself. We cleaned him off but his one eye is watering a little. It doesn't look red as though he scratched it - just watering. I suspect he might have gotten some dust in it. Does anyone know if I can try using human saline solution or eye drops? If it's just a piece of dust I suspect it will work itself out as a result of the watering. Otherwise if it keeps up, I will take him to the vet. I just have a feeling it has to do with him getting in the fireplace and not an eye infection. Is there anything in human eye drops that is harmful to cats? Getting back to the whole prescription topic. I don't want to pay $20 bucks for the same solution that is $3 in a drugstore or already in my medicine cabinet. Thanks


----------



## Superkitties

The saline eye solution is safe for feline use, as long as that's all it is. I don't know about the eye drops, but err on the safe side. I'm guessing the same thing, the soot's irritated him. Hopefully the saline wash will help it.

I happened to have spoken with my vet last month about this very subject! We were discussing my Ginza's occasional eye irritation, and she recommended that I use the saline.


----------



## siamesecat

Thanks so much for that information!!!!     

He is going to sleep for the night now. I'll check his eye in the morning and see if it's irritated and try the saline if it's still watering.

He is so naughty! The one fireplace is blocked by a box until we can get a screen. The 2 cats tag teamed to push the box over and Micah who doesn't mind getting dirty jumped right in and then rolled all over the couches and chairs. He is like a 4 year old -- really. :roll:


----------



## AllergyCat

Just make sure you don't use anything that says "Gets the red out" . Like a Visine, Murine, or Clear Eyes. Those are HORRIBLE for us, so I would never want to use that on my pet.

Anything like a saline or some type of 'tear' (like Refresh, Genteal, Tears Naturale, Bion, Systane) is the best to use.

Hope the little one feels better!


----------



## coaster

As the others above said, preservative-free artificial tears for individual drops, or saline eye-wash to rinse out foreign particles are fine. I have a cat with dry eye and I put in drops a couple times a day (the same drops I use myself.)


----------

